# Meanwhile, back at the beach......



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Just to share some good news, we have just enjoyed the Sphinx Festival here in Egypt which was organised by my friend Keti Sharif. There were 25 ladies who had travelled to El Gouna from 15 different countries around the world just to learn from the icons of Egyptian dance Farida Fahmy and Mahmoud Reda. Four girls from Japan took 4 flights and 30 hours to reach here and hadn't all met each other before. One young lady travelled alone from South Korea and many from Australia.

The festival was held over five days with various workshops with Farida and Mahmoud and also Liza Laziza. They also enjoyed cooking demonstrations, Red Sea boat trips, an evening in the desert with traditional Saiidi musicians and the finale was a big gala dinner and show last night.

Many photos of the whole event in my album and also showing our lovely town of El Gouna:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151335191558255.527893.665383254&type=1&l=f3f57a14ea


----------

